# Virtuelles Netzwerk mit "echtem" Netzwerk verbinden



## Nikon the Third (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe auf meinem Computer das neue VirtualBox installiert. Und damit die virtuellen Maschinen auch Zugang zum Internet haben, erstellt VirtualBox dazu ein "VirtualBox HostInterface", also eine eigene Netzwerkverbindung. Nun würde ich gerne diese mit meiner echten Verbindung koppeln.

Ich hatte bisher zwei Möglichkeiten ausprobiert:

1.) Netzwerkbrücke
Das Erstellen der Netzwerkbrücke funktionierte, nur bekam ich dadurch auch logischerweise eine neue MAC Adresse. Da ich aber in einem Wohnheim bin, wo der Rechner durch die MAC Adresse identifiziert wird, ist dies keine Möglichkeit (ich kann nur mit meiner registrierten MAC ins Internet).

2.) Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung
Dies wirft das Problem auf, dass mein Rechner im VirtualBox Interface die IP Adresse "192.168.0.1" bekommt, welche auch gleichzeitig die Adresse des Standardgateways ist, ich also immer statt zum Gateway zu mir verbinde (die beiden NetID's sind ebenfalls gleich).

So weit, so gut. Nun bin ich jedoch am Ende mit meinen Ideen.
Hat jemand noch eine andere?

Danke bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Mrdonotknowjet (9. Januar 2010)

*Virtuelle Maschine mit dem Internet verbinden (für dummie)*

Habe das gleiche Problem. 

1. Mac Adresse eingeben anstatt zufällige lassen oder generieren einfach die vom Studiheim einegeben.

2. Du must in deinem Host die IP Adresse 192 168 01 in 192 168 0 x (also z.B 192.168.0.2) benennen.

Ich habe unter vista die virtuelle Maschine virtualbox laufen und komme dennoch nicht ins INternet, ob es an meinem Router liegt?! was mache ich nur falsch, ich habe keine IDee...

Schreibt mal bitte für einen Dummie der nicht per NAT, internes Netzwerk oder Bridge +über den Host ins Netz kommt. Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung und glaube irgendwas im jeweiligen Verfahren zu vergessen, versauen.

IP Adresse immer die Gruppe letze anders
Subnetmask wie wirt

Muss ich das Gateway und DNS vom Host oder der Internetverbindung (Ich benutze einen UMTS-Stick) eingeben?! Was mache ich nur falsch?! bitte hilf!


----------

